# Camps?? What When and Where??



## brianhunter (May 22, 2002)

What camps and seminars do people know of going on this summer?? Where and When??


----------



## Kirk (May 22, 2002)

Ed Parker Jr. Seminar on June 29th.

School: 
American Kenpo Karate

Address:
5440 Babcock Rd.  Suite 125
San Antonio, Texas

Contact: 
Curtis Abernathy

Phone:
(210) 699 - 3686


----------



## Blindside (May 22, 2002)

I never went to a camp/seminar before, but I just got back from one last weekend.  It was three days with James Keating going over knife and counter-knife work.  Awesome stuff, great instructor, now I have to start saving up for next years Riddle of Steel.

Lamont


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 22, 2002)

good to see you over  here for some mellow wholesome, and educational talk!!!

:asian:


----------



## Blindside (May 22, 2002)

Hi Mr. C,

I've been over here for awhile, but now that I'm not a student anymore I can't sit on these forums all day!  This dang job is putting a crimp on my netsurfing time!  Where are my priorities?!!

 

Lamont


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 22, 2002)

October 11th 12th & 13th......
Pipe Creek Texas (outside San Antonio)

For more info......
http://www.akfkenpo.com/camp/

Look at the lineup.......

Steve LaBounty
John Sepulveda
Bob White
Frank Trejo
Brian Duffy
Dennis Conatser
Gary Swan

wow what a line up!!

:asian:


----------



## DoctorB (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *What camps and seminars do people know of going on this summer?? Where and When?? *



Here is the newest update on the Escrima-Kenpo Summer Training Camp that I am hosting this coming weekend at Erie Community College, North Campus Gymnasium, Williamsville, NY:

The format will feature two instructors teaching at the same time. The time blocks will run 90 minutes each from:
 9:30 - 11am and 11am - 12:30 
 Lunch Break 
 2 -3:30pm and 3:30 -5pm, 
 both Saturday and Sunday.

Datu Tim Hartman, has been added to the list of program instructors.  For those of you have an interest in the proposed 2003 Modern Arnis Symposium, this camp offers an excellent opportunity to preview a couple of the people who will also be instructing at that event, Tim Hartman and Punong Guro Tom Bolden. 

These are participation sessions and people should come prepared to workout with the various instructors.  Uniforms and belts are optional. Tee shirts and gi paints are sufficant. I am suggesting that people wear sneakers since we might take some seesions outside depending on the weather and each instructor's inclinations.

There is no minimum rank requirement. Everyone, including brand new students are welcome to participate. The real goal of the camp is to give people an opportunity to see how seemingly different arts Escrima/Arnis and Kenpo, actually share some common movements and ideas.

The projected instructor presentations are as follows, but changes may still occur at the last minute:

Saturday Sessions:

1. PG Tom Bolden - Pancipanci Eskrima & Sensei Dawad Muhummad - Parker Kenpo w/ Jujitsu 
2. Sensei Ernie McPeek - Tracy Kenpo & Dr. Jerome Barber -Paradigm Eskrima Empty Hand Self-defense
3. Sensei Joe Rebelo - Parker Kenpo S/D Knife Usage & Datu Tim Hartman - Modern Arnis 
4. PG Tom Bolden - Pancipanci Eskrima & Sensei Ernie McPeek -Tracy Kenpo

Sunday Sessions:

1. Sensei Joe Rebelo - Parker Kenpo & Sensei Dawad Muhummad -Parker Kenpo w/ Jujitsu 
2. Datu Tim Hartman - Modern Arnis Knife & Sensei Ernie McPeek -Tracy Kenpo 
3. PG Tom Bolden - Pancipanci Eskrima Kicking Drill & Joe Rebelo -Parker Kenpo S/D Knife 
4. Collective Session featuring all of the instructors for demo and a Q&A opportunity.

The Camp Fee structure is as follows:

$175 until Thursday, July 11.
$200 at the door
$100 for a single full day session
Group rates for 2-5 people and 5+ people are still availible
Contact me via e-mail for additional information:
escrima_kenpo@hotmail.com


Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 8, 2002)

Be certain to check the CALENDAR here for dates, and use the SEARCH funtion (Keyword "camp"), both located top right on the screen.

I know JK Kenpos got 1 comming up soon.  http://jkkenpo.com for more info.

:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 8, 2002)

Here's one I got in my email the other day.. 

Mike Cappi's 
AMERICAN KARATE STUDIO 
Presents the: 
9th Annual 
Fall Fling Kenpo Camp 2002 
October 25th, 26th & 27th 

Featuring: 
Huk Planas 9th * Lee Wedlake 8th 
John Sepulveda 8th *Zack Whitson 5th 
Mike Cappi 4th & Ed Parker, Jr. 

*********************************************** 
Covering: 
Technique Short Cuts* Form 7 
Grafting *Purple Belt Extensions 
Kali Knife Applications 

*********************************************** 

Friday Night Adult Seminar with: Huk Planas $25.00 
Friday Night Kidss Seminar with: Ed Parker, Jr. $15.00 

************************************************ 
There will be a Halloween Costume 
Party on Saturday night! 
(Halloween Costume Suggested) 

Live Entertainment by: Vonilla  Gorilla 
(Musicians are Welcome to Play with the Band) 

************************************************ 

FREE CAMP PATCH & CERTIFICATE 
~ ~ KENPO SCHOOL PLAQUES ~ ~ 


Camp Fee Including Banquet Dinner $109.00 
Before October 15th 

Or $129.00 up to the day of the event. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Only 4 Dozen Special Kenpo Camp Shirts 
Will be available by Pre-Order Only: Cost $15.00 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Corporate Rate at the BEST WESTERN 
-Mention Kenpo- (3.5 mi. from Camp), 215-368-3800 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Registration Info: 
AMERICAN KARATE STUDIO 
801 W. Main St. 
Lansdale, PA 19442 
215-361-CHOP (2467) 
WWW.AMERICANKARATE.COM 
Cappi@voicenet.com


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 8, 2002)

Lee Wedlake seminar
Mt.Vernon, OH 
Sat. July 13, 2002 
Little Dragon 12:30 - 1:00pm
Juniors 1:00 - 1:45
Adults 2:00 - 3:30

Huk Planas
Mentor, OH
July 19  7:00 - 8:30pm

Huk Planas
Mentor, OH
Oct. 11th 7:00 - 8:30pm

At this moment that's all I know of in my area.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 8, 2002)

Master Roger Greens Camp ( His Kenpo family, Tracys), in Tulsa, Ok, on July 19, 20 ,21 

Then, I'm going to Cincinnati, OH, Master Al's camp at his sons studio on August 16, 17 ,18th.:samurai: :karate: 

If I survive both of them, I'll give you a report on my  activities in both camps!

Thank You!

:asian:


----------



## SolidTiger (Jul 8, 2002)

I never been to a camp before, I hope to go someday. Do you just learn techniques for about three days? what do you learn from camps?

Thank you

SolidTiger


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SolidTiger _
> 
> *I never been to a camp before, I hope to go someday. Do you just learn techniques for about three days? what do you learn from camps?
> 
> ...



In our case (Tracys) we will be going over many forms, some techniques to be sure, and some important information in regards to the future, and the organization itself.

BTW, I like the handle "Solid Tiger":samurai: 

Respects!:asian:


----------



## SolidTiger (Jul 8, 2002)

Thanks, I just won't to learn as much as I can, because my
dream is to take all the fighting arts I know and put togther
all the moves and techniques that I like.

Thank you

SolidTiger


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *Master Roger Greens Camp ( His Kenpo family, Tracys), in Tulsa, Ok, on July 19, 20 ,21
> 
> ...




Gee..calculating the distance from Cincinnati to Shepherdstown,WV.. *wicked gleam in eye.. M'ere Ricardo.. We have business to attend to.. ~! Ha ~!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I get the hint, when, and where shall I make payments to the Hit Man? And here I thought Organized Crime was slowing down. Now, it's invaded Kenpo!

I guess Seig can now buy you that Mercedes Benz you've always wanted! Ah, the life of a wife, and her Mobster husband in the FAST lane!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



 you can just make payments via paypal to me.. *nodding emphatically..  and no mercedes benz for this woman.. I'll take some mats.. kicking shields.. bigger studio.. and some time off with Seig so we can go a traveling around the countryside and look up some of these Kenpo Characters.. yeah that sounds like a plan~! *tongue in cheek


----------



## shawn monday (Jul 8, 2002)

Brian tell jeff that our 1st camp at the school is taking place on August 10 @ 1:00 pm.

We will post who will be at the camp later this week

have an awsome kenpo day......Shawn Monday


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> you can just make payments via paypal to me.. *nodding emphatically..  and no mercedes benz for this woman.. I'll take some mats.. kicking shields.. bigger studio.. and some time off with Seig so we can go a traveling around the countryside and look up some of these Kenpo Characters.. yeah that sounds like a plan~! *tongue in cheek *



Sounds like a plan, except, ....................what do you tell Seig when YOU get the money first hand, and not him?


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 8, 2002)

There are at least 3 of those events I will be at.


----------



## Klondike93 (Jul 9, 2002)

Are they open to all ranks or black belts only?

I'm a black belt in TKD but only a blue in kenpo, and so my instructor just has me wear my BB but with a blue stripe on it so he knows where I'm at. Now I would feel a little awkward wearing it a kenpo camp, but when Mr. Parker came to my first kenpo instructors school, I wore it that way (only I was an orange at that time).

But anyways, back to the original question: how does it work for us color belts?


:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Mercedes Hell!  I want a 3/4 Ton Dodge P/U, extended cab, 4x4, Deisel.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *There are at least 3 of those events I will be at. *



Seminars with the "Hells Angels chapter of Canada does not count!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Mercedes Hell!  I want a 3/4 Ton Dodge P/U, extended cab, 4x4, Deisel. *



Have Igot news for you............you just got cleaned out by the Mrs.


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Seminars with the "Hells Angels chapter of Canada" does not count! *



I have to find my old Gi's and some kind of belt now, because they won't let you take the seminar if you don't have a uniform.

Blah...
:cuss:


----------



## Scott Bonner (Jul 9, 2002)

Gou, go for plaid belt.


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bonner _
> *Gou, go for plaid belt.*



Hmmm...if I had one I would. You know the old saying, _"Chicks dig me because I wear Plaid boxer shorts."_ Actually I don't know if that's a saying at all. I just made it up.

You have any extra belts I could borrow? Someone? Anyone wanna lend me a belt? Jaybacca stole my magic white belt and won't give it back.


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jul 9, 2002)

Camps are great... you roast hotdogs, make s'mores, tell scary stories, get drunk and run into things...DOH!:rofl:


----------



## Kirk (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> Hmmm...if I had one I would. You know the old saying, "Chicks dig me because I wear Plaid boxer shorts." Actually I don't know if that's a saying at all. I just made it up.*



The closest saying to it that I know of would be:

"Chicks dig me, cause I rarely wear underwear, and when I do,
it's something unusual" -- Bill Murray (in the movie Stripes)



> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *You have any extra belts I could borrow? Someone? Anyone wanna lend me a belt? Jaybacca stole my magic white belt and won't give it back. *



If I loaned you one of mine, it'd be dragging on the ground.


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _
> *Camps are great... you roast hotdogs, make s'mores, tell scary stories, get drunk and run into things...DOH!*



I forgot. Lance has been to camps with me. This year I plan to be a good boy at JKKENPO.com's summer camp.

To answer Klondike. Any rank can go and there are classes for every rank to be at. Some camps put everyone on the same floor. Some seperate them up. Just go. That's the main thing. But if you do go...can you lend me an extra belt? Kirk is being poopy and not sharing. You know how it is, make a guy a moderator on the internet and they forget their friends.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> * Gou go for the plaid belt.
> 
> ...



You know Gou you could always get yourself a camoflague belt.  Only the toughest MA'ists wear one of those, and you know they are all the style around here.  

dot
:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *ou know Gou you could always get yourself a camoflague belt.  Only the toughest MA'ists wear one of those, and you know they are all the style around here.*



Maybe they would lend it to me if I asked nicely.


----------



## Klondike93 (Jul 10, 2002)

I would like to go the one in October in Texas that GD is going to be at, but it's the same time I'm going Elk hunting (if there's anything left of the mountains from the summer). But I might just blow it off and get down there. I hear good things all the time and would like to try it out.

You don't have to be a member of the organization do you?


:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *I would like to go the one in October in Texas that GD is going to be at, but it's the same time I'm going Elk hunting (if there's anything left of the mountains from the summer). But I might just blow it off and get down there. I hear good things all the time and would like to try it out.
> 
> ...



No worries mate! I went, forced myself on them!(Thanks to DC, of course) No, you don't have to be a member! The food is good, and they're pretty nice bunch of folks!

Be forwarned though, they have an early morning run on Sat , along with exercices, so be in some sort of shape! I'm serious! Be the STUD that you are!


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 10, 2002)

I managed to score myself a belt. Thanx! You're all beautiful people!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I managed to score myself a belt. Thanx! You're all beautiful people! *



Welcome back to the fold, Lord Ronin!:samurai:


----------



## Seig (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Have Igot news for you............you just got cleaned out by the Mrs. *


That's what you think!  You are getting cleaned out by the Mrs. :rofl:


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Welcome back to the fold, Lord Ronin!*



Hey, I'm only wearing this stupid belt and unifrom so that I can go hang out with my friend.


----------



## Seig (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> Hey, I'm only wearing this stupid belt and unifrom so that I can go hang out with my friend. *


I would have loaned you mine but you could use my jacket as a a parachute and my belt as a bungee cord for your next jump


----------



## Kirk (Jul 10, 2002)

Who all is planning on attending Mr Duffy's camp, this October?


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> That's what you think!  You are getting cleaned out by the Mrs. :rofl: *



I think you're about 26 years too late in telling me this.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> Hey, I'm only wearing this stupid belt and unifrom so that I can go hang out with my friend. *



Gee, thanks loads. I think I'll go take your dog for a walk.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Who all is planning on attending Mr Duffy's camp, this October? *



I wanna try and go again so I can meet with the "Masta of Disasta!" (Trejo)


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> I would have loaned you mine but you could use my jacket as a a parachute and my belt as a bungee cord for your next jump *



To all concerned:

 Remember, when you borrow from Seig, it's with 50% interest!:2pistols: 

Failure to pay on time results in a loss of a few fingers!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> I think you're about 26 years too late in telling me this. *





Pssst.. Ricardo.. Methinks Seigs' talking about me..*smirks*
Seig and I share Everything.. Uh huh


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Seig, talk about you? No way! He will not bite the hand that feeds him.(Watch those fingers)


----------



## Seig (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


You forgot to mention the interest is compounded............daily:EG:


----------



## Seig (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Seig, talk about you? No way! He will not bite the hand that feeds him.(Watch those fingers) *


She was right, my Mrs. will be cleaning YOU out.  You were also right, I do not bite the hand that feeds me.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2002)

Warrior Weekend at Master Greenes Camp 7/22/02 

 Just got back after a 14 hr trip. Not for the faint hearted if you cannot stand a all out tour of Texas/Oklahoma! 

                       Well, there were about 25 of us, plus 4 Master Instructors! 

 Sat morning started early at 8:30 with a Okinawan Bo Staff form, that is done by Master Greenes Association,
          led by Master Kennedy from Kansas. Lots of fun to do, good weapons practice for me. 

                   The second session was led by Master Greene covering "Blitzes!" 
   Several combinations, the finer points of striking , the damage it can create, and important points made
                                     about force, body torque. 

 The 3rd session was led by Master Terry Bryan which covered "China Hands" form. Lots of applications that
can easily carry over to much of our work, philosophy of the form, as well as working with a partner. A big plus,
   the applications of Tai-Chi were also brought out where as the form was being done by Master Simmons
          daughter Katie, Master Bryan was showing those applications with one of his students. 

 Though it was not a pure "Kenpo" gathering per se, much of the information can easily be carried over to our
                work. You just gotta keep an "Open Mind" as to what is being brought out! 

 I was also given a few "finer" points about our work in Kenpo by Master Simmons. I expect these "points" to
             go a long way in going back to fine tune my work, and teaching!(More homework) 

 The evening was a gathering with Master Greene as a Master Chef, dolling out those hamburgers, sausage
                                   links, and plenty of food for all. 

   The evening ended with a presentation of gifts of appreciation for the visiting Instructors, and Black Belt
          diplomas handed out to his students. (Katie Simmons was promoted to 1st Black Belt) 

           In all, a very informative weekend, lots of friendly people willing to help, no egos here! 

  Special note: Master Greene is a No-Nonsense person with a strong fighting history, and students that are
 champions in their own right. Yet, Master Greene is very friendly, open, helpful, very hospitable. He hopes to
                                make these sessions a yearly event. 

                       I "Thank him" for a great weekend! Photos to come soon! 



                                                 :asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 22, 2002)

From The Huk Planas instructor camp in Ohio where I was with Big Guy from Martialtalk and we met up with JFarnsworth there too. I also stopped in and hung out with Renegade and Kaith in NY on the way home. They tried to sic Renegade's dogs on me but they underestimated my psychic abilities with dogs. Also I bribed them with hamburgers so they loved me. Then Renegade tried to drown me. What a fun time.

Farnsworth is a nice guy and can really rip up some good flesh when he steps on the mat.

I'll be posting a review of the seminar on the CKF website.


----------



## Elfan (Apr 6, 2003)

*bump*

How about this summer?  I know there is the IKC in Boston but what else are people planning to attend?


----------



## Roland (Apr 6, 2003)

There is always lots of new information poping up there!


----------

